# 2004-2005 Atlanta Hawks Game Thread



## tdizzle

*2004-2005 Atlanta Hawks Game Thread*

*ROSTER:*

Josh Childress (G/F) (Stanford) _(Rookie)_

Jason Collier (F) (Georgia Tech)

Tony Delk (G) (Kentucky)

Boris Diaw (G)

Predrag Drobnjak (C)

Obinna Ekezie (F) (Maryland)

Tom Gugliotta (F) (North Carolina State)

Al Harrington (F)

Royal Ivey (G) (Texas) _(Rookie)_

Tyronn Lue (G) (Nebraska)

Donta Smith (G/F) (Southeastern Illinois) _(Rookie)_

Josh Smith (F) _(Rookie)_

Michael Stewart (C) (California)

James Thomas (F) (Texas)

Kevin Willis (F/C) (Michigan State)


*COACHING STAFF:*

Mike Woodson (Head Coach)

Larry Drew (Top Assistant Coach)

Herb Brown (Assistant Coach)

Bob Bender (Assistant Coach)

Greg Ballard (Assistant Coach)

David Fizdale (Assistant Coach)


----------



## tdizzle

*2004-2005 Atlanta Hawks Schedule*

_NOVEMBER:_
November 3, 2004 : Phoenix Suns 112 - Atlanta Hawks 82
November 5, 2004 : Seattle Supersonics 106 - Atlanta Hawks 85
November 7, 2004 : Los Angeles Lakers 106 - Atlanta Hawks 90
November 9, 2004 : Cleveland Cavaliers 93 - Atlanta Hawks 79
November 12, 2004 : Atlanta Hawks 96 - New Orleans Hornets 95
November 13, 2004 : San Antonio Spurs 103 - Atlanta Hawks 88
November 16, 2004 : Atlanta Hawks 88 - Houston Rockets 84
November 17, 2004 : Indiana Pacers 93 - Atlanta Hawks 86
November 20, 2004 : Utah Jazz 92 - Atlanta Hawks 79
November 23, 2004 : New York Knicks 104 - Atlanta Hawks 88
November 24, 2004 : Miami Heat 99 - Atlanta Hawks 93
November 26, 2004 : Orlando Magic 117 - Atlanta Hawks 99
November 27, 2004 : Charlotte Bobcats 107 - Atlanta Hawks 92
November 30, 2004 : New York Knicks 110 - Atlanta Hawks 109

_DECEMBER:_
December 3, 2004 : Washington Wizards 114 - Atlanta Hawks 90
December 4, 2004 : New Jersey Nets 109 - Atlanta Hawks 88
December 6, 2004 : Atlanta Hawks 96 - Philadelphia 76ers 92
December 8, 2004 : Memphis Grizzlies 97 - Atlanta Hawks 89
December 10, 2004 : Atlanta Hawks 88 - Detroit Pistons 72
December 11, 2004 : New Jersey Nets 95 - Atlanta Hawks 90
December 14, 2004 : Indiana Pacers 108 - Atlanta Hawks 97
December 15, 2004 : Houston Rockets 92 - Atlanta Hawks 69
December 17, 2004 : Portland Trailblazers 100 - Atlanta Hawks 84
December 18, 2004 : Dallas Mavericks 90 - Atlanta Hawks 68
December 22, 2004 : Atlanta Hawks 113 - Dallas Mavericks 100
December 27, 2004 : Miami Heat 116 - Atlanta Hawks 102
December 28, 2004 : Cleveland Cavaliers 111 - Atlanta Hawks 102
December 30, 2004 : Seattle Supersonics 94 - Atlanta Hawks 79

_JANUARY:_
January 2, 2005 : Washington Wizards 104 - Atlanta Hawks 101
January 5, 2005 : Cleveland Cavaliers 101 - Atlanta Hawks 85
January 7, 2005 : Sacramento Kings 100 - Atlanta Hawks 97
January 11, 2005 : Atlanta Hawks 103 - Milwaukee Bucks 80
January 14, 2005 : Boston Celtics 106 - Atlanta Hawks 94
January 15, 2005 : Atlanta Hawks 103 - Charlotte Bobcats 95
January 17, 2005 : New Jersey Nets 85 - Atlanta Hawks 84
January 19, 2005 : Miami Heat 111 - Atlanta Hawks 92
January 21, 2005 : Chicago Bulls 95 - Atlanta Hawks 85
January 22, 2005 : Atlanta Hawks 100 - Boston Celtics 96
January 24, 2005 : Chicago Bulls 107 - Atlanta Hawks 82
January 26, 2005 : Minnesota Timberwolves 104 - Atlanta Hawks 87
January 28, 2005 : Miami Heat 106 - Atlanta Hawks 96
January 29, 2005 : Memphis Grizzlies 84 - Atlanta Hawks 83
January 31, 2005 : Atlanta Hawks 80 - Orlando Magic 79

_FEBRUARY:_
February 2, 2005 : Detroit Pistons 99 - Atlanta Hawks 84
February 4, 2005 : Philadelphia 76ers 103 - Atlanta Hawks 85
February 5, 2005 : Indiana Pacers 84 - Atlanta Hawks 79
February 7, 2005 : Atlanta Hawks 114 - Los Angeles Lakers 108
February 10, 2005 : Orlando Magic 101 - Atlanta Hawks 96
February 12, 2005 : Milwaukee Bucks 113 - Atlanta Hawks 83
February 15, 2005 : Denver Nuggets 100 - Atlanta Hawks 96
February 16, 2005 : Cleveland Cavaliers 111 - Atlanta Hawks 89
February 22, 2005 : Sacramento Kings 114 - Atlanta Hawks 104
February 23, 2005 : Golden State Warriors 101 - Atlanta Hawks 96
February 25, 2005 : Portland Trailblazers 102 - Atlanta Hawks 101
February 27, 2005 : Los Angeles Clippers 114 - Atlanta Hawks 104

_MARCH:_
March 1, 2005 : Denver Nuggets 97 - Atlanta Hawks 74
March 2, 2005 : Utah Jazz 96 - Atlanta Hawks 74
March 5, 2005 : Philadelphia 76ers 98 - Atanta Hawks 97
March 8, 2005 : Milwaukee Bucks 105 - Atlanta Hawks 101
March 9, 2005 : Boston Celtics 95 - Atlanta Hawks 91
March 11, 2005 : Atlanta Hawks 116 - Toronto Raptors 112
March 12, 2005 : Golden State Warriors 105 - Atlanta Hawks 92
March 14, 2005 : Detroit Pistons 114 - Atlanta Hawks 108
March 16, 2005 : Washington Wizards 122 - Atlanta Hawks 93
March 18, 2005 : New York Knicks 106 - Atlanta Hawks 92
March 21, 2005 : Chicago Bulls 105 - Atlanta Hawks 91
March 22, 2005 : Phoenix Suns 105 - Atlanta Hawks 94
March 25, 2005 : San Antonio Spurs 111 - Atlanta Hawks 95
March 26, 2005 : Toronto Raptors 109 - Atlanta Hawks 104
March 28, 2005 : Orlando Magic 109 - Atlanta Hawks 102
March 30, 2005 : Washington Wizards 102 - Atlanta Hawks 99

_APRIL:_
April 1, 2005 : Boston Celtics 116 - Atlanta Hawks 100
April 3, 2005 : Los Angeles Clippers 111 - Atlanta Hawks 91
April 5, 2005 : New Orleans Hornets 96 - Atlanta Hawks 86
April 8, 2005 : Toronto Raptors 109 - Atlanta Hawks 101
April 9, 2005 : Atlanta Hawks 105 - Minnesota Timberwolves 98
April 11, 2005 : Charlotte Bobcats 110 - Atlanta Hawks 105
April 13, 2005 : Charlotte Bobcats 105 - Atlanta Hawks 84
April 16, 2005 : Atlanta Hawks vs Chicago Bulls
April 17, 2005 : Atlanta Hawks @ New York Knicks
April 19, 2005 : Atlanta Hawks vs Detroit Pistons
April 20, 2005 : Atlanta Hawks @ Philadelphia 76ers


----------



## vanhill

are u watching the game?
does josh smith play well?!


----------



## tdizzle

*Phoenix Suns 112, Atlanta Hawks 82* _(November 3, 2004)_

Fun Start for Suns

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (21)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (13)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Josh Smith & Antoine Walker (3)

AJC: Season-opening loss is worst in Hawks history (11-3-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (0-1)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ SuperSonics* _(November 5, 2004)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Seattle SuperSonics 106, Atlanta Hawks 85* _(November 5, 2004)_

Sonics Rebound Against Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (24)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (8)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Antoine Walker (4)

AJC: Sonics get healthy at expense of reeling Hawks (11-5-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (0-2)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Lakers* _(November 7, 2004)_


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Game 2 vs Sonics*


----------



## Hotlantadude198

What a worthless franchise. The
Hawks are the worst franchise in
NBA history. Just aweful. Losing
by a average of like 21PPG? lol


----------



## tdizzle

*Los Angeles Lakers 106, Atlanta Hawks 90* _(November 7, 2004)_

Kobe Gets Help; Lakers Cruise

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Al Harrington (22)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Smith (6)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Boris Diaw (6)

AJC: Hawks let Lakers loose on second quarter run (11-7-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (0-3)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Cavaliers* _(November 9, 2004)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Cleveland Cavaliers 93, Atlanta Hawks 79* _(November 9, 2004)_

Cavaliers Keep Hawks Winless

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (22)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (9)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Antoine Walker (6)

AJC: Cavs spoil Hawks' opening night 93-79 (11-9-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (0-4)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Hornets* _(November 12, 2004)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Atlanta Hawks 96, New Orleans Hornets 95* _(November 12, 2004)_

Second-Half Surge Lifts Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (27)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Al Harrington (10)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Al Harrington & Antoine Walker (7)

AJC: Hawks edge Hornets for first win (11-12-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (1-4)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Spurs* _(November 13, 2004)_


----------



## tdizzle

*San Antonio Spurs 103, Atlanta Hawks 88* _(November 13, 2004)_

Duncan, Spurs Roll

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (23)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Al Harrington (12)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Jon Barry & Royal Ivey (3)

AJC: Spurs capitalize on Hawks' inconsistency (11-13-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (1-5)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Rockets* _(November 16, 2004)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Atlanta Hawks 88, Houston Rockets 84* _(November 16, 2004)_

Hawks Slip Past Rockets

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (20)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (10)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Al Harrington (8)

AJC: Hawks beat Rockets to pick up second win (11-16-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (2-5)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Pacers* _(November 17, 2004)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Indiana Pacers 93, Atlanta Hawks 86* _(November 17, 2004)_

O’Neal, Artest Lead Indy

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Al Harrington (30)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Kenny Anderson & Antoine Walker (7)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Antoine Walker (5)

AJC: Second-half struggles again plague Hawks (11-17-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (2-6)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Jazz* _(November 20, 2004)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Utah Jazz 92, Atlanta Hawks 79* _(November 20, 2004)_

Jazz Fend Off Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Al Harrington (17)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Al Harrington (12)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Antoine Walker (4)

AJC: On defense, 'bad things happen' (11-20-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (2-7)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Knicks* _(November 23, 2004)_


----------



## tdizzle

*New York Knicks 104, Atlanta Hawks 88* _(November 23, 2004)_

Knicks Fly Past Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (20)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Al Harrington & Antoine Walker (8)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Josh Childress (5)

AJC: Ivey, Drobnjak injured in loss to Knicks (11-23-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (2-8)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Heat* _(November 24, 2004)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Miami Heat 99, Atlanta Hawks 93* _(November 24, 2004)_

Heat Sweat Out Win

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (22)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Al Harrington (9)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Kenny Anderson & Al Harrington (6)

AJC: O'Neal's late run snatches victory (11-24-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (2-9)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Magic* _(November 26, 2004)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Orlando Magic 117, Atlanta Hawks 99* _(November 26, 2004)_

Francis, Howard Lead Magic Past Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Tony Delk & Antoine Walker (20)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Jason Collier & Antoine Walker (7)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Antoine Walker (9)

AJC: No defense for 2-10 record (11-26-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (2-10)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Bobcats* _(November 27, 2004)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Charlotte Bobcats 107, Atlanta Hawks 92* _(November 27, 2004)_

Bobcats’ Bench Leads the Way

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Al Harrington (27)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (8)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Kenny Anderson (6)

AJC: Six losses in a row for Hawks (11-27-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (2-11)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Knicks* _(November 30, 2004)_


----------



## tdizzle

*New York Knicks 110, Atlanta Hawks 109* _(November 30, 2004)_

Game Recap

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (36)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (13)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Boris Diaw & Al Harrington & Antoine Walker (4)

AJC: Hawks blow overtime lead to Knicks (11-30-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (2-12)*

*Next Game : Atlanta Hawks vs Washington Wizards* _(December 3, 2004)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Washington Wizards 114, Atlanta Hawks 90* _(December 3, 2004)_

Wizards Wallop Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (26)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (11)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Boris Diaw (5)

AJC: Eighth straight loss, 2-13 start (12-3-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (2-13)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Nets* _(December 4, 2004)_


----------



## tdizzle

*New Jersey Nets 109, Atlanta Hawks 88* _(December 4, 2004)_

Nets Hammer Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Al Harrington & Antoine Walker (17)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Al Harrington (8)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Antoine Walker (4)

AJC: Low-scoring Nets rout Hawks 109-88 (12-4-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (2-14)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs 76ers* _(December 6, 2004)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Atlanta Hawks 96, Philadelphia 76ers 92* _(December 6, 2004)_

Rookie Takes Flight for Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (22)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (12)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Al Harrington (5)

AJC: Hawks beat Sixers to end 9-game losing streak (12-6-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (3-14)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Grizzlies* _(December 8, 2004)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Memphis Grizzlies 97, Atlanta Hawks 89* _(December 8, 2004)_

Grizzlies Finding Their Way

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (31)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (9)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Al Harrington (6)

AJC: Hawks miss first 12 shots in loss to Grizzlies (12-8-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (3-15)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Pistons* _(December 10, 2004)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Atlanta Hawks 88, Detroit Pistons 72* _(December 10, 2004)_

Hawks Soar Past Pistons

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Tony Delk & Peja Drobnjak (16)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (9)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Kenny Anderson (8)

AJC: Rookie Smith shines in first NBA start (12-10-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (4-15)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Nets* _(December 11, 2004)_


----------



## tdizzle

*New Jersey Nets 95, Atlanta Hawks 90* _(December 11, 2004)_

Jefferson Gives Nets a Jolt

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (25)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (13)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tony Delk & Al Harrington (4)

AJC: Hawks clipped by Nets (12-11-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (4-16)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Pacers* _(December 14, 2004)_


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Should have beaten the nets.


----------



## tdizzle

*Indiana Pacers 108, Atlanta Hawks 97* _(December 14, 2004)_

Tinsley Returns; Indy Stops Skid

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Tony Delk (22)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Al Harrington (10)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tony Delk & Al Harrington & Antoine Walker (4)

AJC: Little things prove costly for Hawks (12-14-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (4-17)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Rockets* _(December 15, 2004)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Houston Rockets 92, Atlanta Hawks 69* _(December 15, 2004)_

Yao, Rockets Rout Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Al Harrington (21)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Smith (10)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Boris Diaw & Royal Ivey & Josh Smith (3)

AJC: Houston's early 16-0 run dooms Hawks (12-15-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (4-18)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Trailblazers* _(December 18, 2004)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Portland Trailblazers 100, Atlanta Hawks 84* _(December 17, 2004)_

Blazers Fly Past Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Josh Smith (14)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Childress (10)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Josh Smith (5)

AJC: Trail Blazers pack too much punch for Hawks (12-17-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (4-19)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Mavericsk* _(December 18, 2004)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Dallas Mavericks 90, Atlanta Hawks 68* _(December 18, 2004)_

Mavs Clip Hawks’ Wings

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (13)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (11)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Josh Smith (4)

AJC: Hawks score franchise-low 28 points in first half (12-18-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (4-20)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Mavericks* _(December 22, 2004)_


----------



## MJG

Did Josh Smith seriously have 10 blocks in that last game? That's amazing.


----------



## tdizzle

*Atlanta Hawks 113, Dallas Mavericks 100* _(December 22, 2004)_

Hawks Mop Up Mavericks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (25)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Al Harrington & Antoine Walker (10)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Al Harrington (7)

AJC: Hawks hit some highs in tripping Mavs (12-22-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (5-20)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Heat* _(December 27, 2004)_


----------



## lastlaugh

A pissed off Walker makes me laugh

Go Antoine, it might only be one game but it was nice to see you shut up the Mavericks and their whiney fans.


----------



## tdizzle

*Miami Heat 116, Atlanta Hawks 102* _(December 27, 2004)_

Heat Streak at Cool Dozen

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Tony Delk & Peja Drobnjak & Antoine Walker (16)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Peja Drobnjak & Josh Smith (8)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Royal Ivey & Tyronn Lue (4)

AJC: Hawks hang close but Heat wins 12th in row (12-27-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (5-21)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Cavaliers* _(December 28, 2004)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Cleveland Cavaliers 111, Atlanta Hawks 102* _(December 28, 2004)_

’Bron’s 40 Hampers Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Al Harrington (31)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (9)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tyronn Lue (6)

AJC: Way too much James (12-28-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (5-22)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Supersonics* _(December 30, 2004)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Seattle Supersonics 94, Atlanta Hawks 79* _(December 30, 3004)_

Sonics Swoop In, Beat Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (19)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (11)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Antoine Walker (5)

AJC: New jerseys, same story for Hawks (12-30-04)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (5-23)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Wizards* _(January 2, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Washington Wizards 104, Atlanta Hawks 101* _(January 2, 2005)_

Wizards Hold On, Beat Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Tony Delk (19)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (13)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tyronn Lue (6)

AJC: Hawks' mistakes leave 'no excuse' (1-2-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (5-24)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Cavaliers* _(January 5, 2005)_


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> *Washington Wizards 104, Atlanta Hawks 101* _(January 2, 2005)_
> 
> Wizards Hold On, Beat Hawks
> 
> Box Score
> 
> -- Hawks Scoring Leader - Tony Delk (19)
> -- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (13)
> -- Hawks Assists Leader - Tyronn Lue (6)
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Atlanta Hawks (5-24)*
> 
> *Next Game : Hawks @ Cavaliers* _(January 5, 2005)_


Walker did a heck of a job making a game of it later, especially considering his unfornuate incident with Haywood's foot just a little bit earlier.


----------



## tdizzle

*Cleveland Cavaliers 101, Atlanta Hawks 85* _(January 5, 2005)_

Cavaliers Clamp Down Late

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (26)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (10)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Antoine Walker (5)

AJC: Hawks fade in fourth against Cavs, masked LeBron (1-5-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (5-25)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Kings* _(January 7, 2005)_


----------



## Peja Vu

Sacramento @ Atlanta Game Thread (1/7):wave:


----------



## tdizzle

*Sacramento Kings 100, Atlanta Hawks 97* _(January 7, 2005)_

Bibby Leads Kings to Win

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Al Harrington (22)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (11)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tyronn Lue (6)

AJC: Bibby's shot sinks Hawks at wire (1-7-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (5-26)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Bucks* _(January 11, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Atlanta Hawks 103, Milwaukee Bucks 80* _(January 11, 2005)_

Hawks Rout Sends Bucks Packing 

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Tyronn Lue (18)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (11)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tyronn Lue (9)

AJC: Hawks get sixth win in easy fashion

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (6-26)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Celtics* _(January 14, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Boston Celtics 106, Atlanta Hawks 94* _(January 14, 2005)_

Davis Blows Celts Past Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (21)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (17)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Antoine Walker (8)

AJC: More turbulence for Hawks (1-14-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (6-27)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Bobcats* _(January 15, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Atlanta Hawks 103, Charlotte Bobcats 95* _(January 15, 2005)_

Hawks Get Handle on Bobcats

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Al Harrington (22)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (11)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Al Harrington & Antoine Walker (5)

AJC: 'We know we're not the worst team' (1-15-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (7-27)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Nets* _(January 17, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*New Jersey Nets 85, Atlanta Hawks 84* _(January 17, 2005)_

Nets Hold Off Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Al Harrington (22)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (11)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tyronn Lue (10)

AJC: Hawks fall to Nets but give big crowd a show (1-17-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (7-28)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Heat* _(January 19, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Miami Heat 111, Atlanta Hawks 92* _(January 19, 2005)_

Unrelenting Heat Handle Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (18)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (16)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tyronn Lue (10)

AJC: Shaq, Wade lead Heat past Hawks

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (7-29)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Bulls* _(January 21, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Chicago Bulls 95, Atlanta Hawks 85* _(January 21, 2005)_

Bulls Drop Reeling Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (25)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Smith (12)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Antoine Walker (4)

AJC: Chicago setting good example with rebound (1-21-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (7-30)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Celtics* _(January 22, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Atlanta Hawks 100, Boston Celtics 96* _(January 22, 2005)_

Hawks Hold Off Celtics

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (29)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Al Harrington (17)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Antoine Walker (6)

AJC: No rest but a lot of heart for Hawks (1-22-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (8-30)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Bulls* _(January 24, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Chicago Bulls 107, Atlanta Hawks 82* _(January 24, 2005)_

Bulls Keep Rolling as Hawks Fall

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Al Harrington (18)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Al Harrington (12)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Antoine Walker (4)

AJC: Second quarter a 35-12 fiasco for Hawks (1-24-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (8-31)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Timberwolves* _(January 26, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Minnesota Timberwolves 104, Atlanta Hawks 87* _(January 26, 2005)_

Sprewell, Wolves Top Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Al Harrington (17)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Al Harrington (12)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Kenny Anderon & Tyronn Lue & Antoine Walker (5)

AJC: Sprewell spree decisive for Wolves (1-26-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (8-32)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Heat* _(January 28, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Miami Heat 106, Atlanta Hawks 96* _(January 28, 2005)_

Miami Too Hot For Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (36)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (10)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Antoine Walker (8)

AJC: Hawks 0-for-4 against Miami (1-28-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (8-33)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Grizzlies* _(January 29, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Memphis Grizzlies 84, Atlanta Hawks 83* _(January 29, 2005)_

Grizzlies Edge Out Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Al Harrington (18)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Al Harrington & Antoine Walker (8)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tony Delk & Al Harrington (4)

AJC: Tired Hawks come up just short (1-29-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (8-34)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Magic* _(January 31, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Atlanta Hawks 80, Orlando Magic 79* _(January 31, 2005)_

Walker Wills Hawks to Win

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Tony Delk (17)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (12)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Al Harrington (9)

AJC: Walker hits winner in final seconds for Hawks (1-31-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (9-34)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Pistons* _(February 2, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Detroit Pistons 99, Atlanta Hawks 84* _(February 2, 2005)_

Pistons Mosey Past Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Tony Delk (20)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (10)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Al Harrington & Tyronn Lue (4)

AJC: Pistons take command of Hawks near halftime (2-2-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (9-35)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ 76ers* _(February 4, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Philadelphia 76ers 103, Atlanta Hawks 85* _(February 4, 2005)_

Korver Lifts Sixers Past Hawks (2-4-05)

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (14)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (9)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tyronn Lue (5)

AJC: Loss follows familiar pattern for Hawks (2-4-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (9-36)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Pacers* _(February 5, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Indiana Pacers 84, Atlanta Hawks 79* _(February 5, 2005)_

O’Neal Shines as Pacers Dump Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Al Harrington & Antoine Walker (26)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (9)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Antoine Walker (8)

AJC: Opening closed by O'Neal (2-5-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (9-37)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Lakers* _(February 7, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Atlanta Hawks 114, Los Angeles Lakers 108* _(February 7, 2005)_

Hawks Hold On Against Lakers

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (26)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Childress (11)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tony Delk (8)

AJC: Hawks push the tempo, beat Lakers (2-7-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (10-37)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Magic* _(February 10, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Orlando Magic 101, Atlanta Hawks 96* _(February 10, 2005)_

Magic Spell Hawks’ Rally

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Tony Delk & Antoine Walker (25)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Childress (10)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tony Delk & Boris Diaw (4)

AJC: Slow start is costly for Hawks (2-10-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (10-38)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Bucks* _(February 12, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Milwaukee Bucks 113, Atlanta Hawks 83* _(February 12, 2005)_

No Redd, No Problem for Bucks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (21)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Childress & Antoine Walker (10)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Josh Childress & Donta Smith (4)

AJC: Bucks extend Hawks' road skid to 13 games (2-12-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (10-39)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Nuggets* _(February 15, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Denver Nuggets 100, Atlanta Hawks 96* _(February 15, 2005)_

Anthony’s Big Shot Lifts Nuggets

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (22)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Antoine Walker (12)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Donta Smith & Antoine Walker (4)

AJC: Hawks squander big lead, lose to Nuggets (2-15-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (10-40)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Cavaliers* _(February 16, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Cleveland Cavaliers 111, Atlanta Hawks 89* _(February 16, 2005)_

James Shines as Cavs Drop Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (21)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Childress & Antoine Walker (10)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Boris Diaw (6)

AJC: Cavs, LeBron hammer Hawks (2-16-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (10-41)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Kings* _(February 22, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Sacramento Kings 114, Atlanta Hawks 104* _(February 22, 2005)_

Webber, Kings Contain Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Al Harrington (25)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Smith (10)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Antoine Walker (6)

AJC: Bad start nothing new (2-22-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks 10-42*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Warriors* _(February 23, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Golden State Warriors 101, Atlanta Hawks 96* _(February 23, 2005)_

Richardson, Warriors Contain Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Antoine Walker (27)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Childress (15)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tyronn Lue (8)

AJC: Roadblock still unavoidable (2-23-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (10-43)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Trailblazers* _(February 25, 2005)_


----------



## ATLien

Oh man, we played a great close game vs. the Blazers. Harrington missed the potential GW shot though. Boris Diaw had a great game, Josh Childress too. Josh Smith had a ton of blocks, and Big Al played good too.


----------



## ATLien

Atlanta should start Diaw-Smith-Childress-Harrington-Drobnjak as the 1st unit. I am sick of Lue.


----------



## tdizzle

*Portland Trailblazers 102, Atlanta Hawks 101* _(February 25, 2005)_

Randolph’s Gem Lifts Blazers

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Al Harrington (25)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Childress (10)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tyronn Lue (8)

AJC: Young Hawks take Portland to wire (2-25-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (10-44)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Clippers* _(February 27, 2005)_


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

TheATLien said:


> Atlanta should start Diaw-Smith-Childress-Harrington-Drobnjak as the 1st unit. I am sick of Lue.


You just have to have point guard on the court..


----------



## ATLien

Jermaniac Fan said:


> You just have to have point guard on the court..


Boris Diaw is better at playing the point than Tyrone Lue is, plus he looks for Childress much more. :yes:


----------



## ATLien

Billy Knight needs to release Tyronn Lue. We don't want him pulling a Bobby Sura and playing well and winning us alot of meaningless games to the point where we are out of the Andrew Bogut Sweepstakes.


----------



## tdizzle

*Los Angeles Clippers 111, Atlanta Hawks 104* _(February 27, 2005)_

Clippers Remain Hot at Home

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Tyronn Lue (24)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Childress (6)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tyronn Lue (7)

AJC: Hawks' style changes, but not result (2-27-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (10-45)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Nuggets* _(March 1, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Denver Nuggets 97, Atlanta Hawks 74* _(March 1, 2005)_

Nuggets Handle Hawks After Halftime

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Al Harrington (18)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Tom Gugliotta (7)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tyronn Lue (6)

AJC: Losing streak reaches nine in Denver (3-1-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (10-46)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Jazz* _(March 2, 2005)_


----------



## ATLien

That Denver game was EXTREMELY ugly to watch. Lue got thrown out for fighting with Najera, and Kenyon Martin nearly gave Royal Ivey a concussion with a blindside clothesline. Only 2 Hawks scored in double figures.


----------



## master8492

TheATLien said:


> Billy Knight needs to release Tyronn Lue. We don't want him pulling a Bobby Sura and playing well and winning us alot of meaningless games to the point where we are out of the Andrew Bogut Sweepstakes.


LoL :biggrin: I also think something needs to be done to Lue, either play better as a point guard, meaning passing the ball the Josh Smith or Someone who can do something with the ball when on the break instead of going into the lane, turn the ball over, give up 2 points at the other end... kind of play.

Starting LineUp .. and they should play the MOST MINUTES. I am amazed at how the the starters sometimes play less minutes than the bench.

Ok I think starting 5: Harrington, J.Smith (as center not just jump'ball for now-double team when play agains big dude), J.Childess, Ivey, and Robniak-or-whateverhisname (with okezie should play same mintues)


----------



## ATLien

Master, are you a Hawks fan?

I think they should play:

PG: Diaw
SG: Smith
SF: Childress
PF: Harrington
C: Ekezie

Childress is a much better scorer at the 3, than at the 2.


----------



## master8492

TheATLien said:


> Master, are you a Hawks fan?
> 
> I think they should play:
> 
> PG: Diaw
> SG: Smith
> SF: Childress
> PF: Harrington
> C: Ekezie
> 
> Childress is a much better scorer at the 3, than at the 2.



I live in Atlanta so I like to be one. I watch most of the games..


----------



## ATLien

master8492 said:


> I live in Atlanta so I like to be one. I watch most of the games..


Cool, cool. Welcome to the board, I hope you stay since I'm the only Hawks fan here. I also live in Atlanta, and try to watch all the games.


----------



## tdizzle

*Utah Jazz 96, Atlanta Hawks 74* _(March 2, 2005)_

Jazz Rough Up Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Josh Childress (21)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Smith (7)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Al Harrington (7)

AJC: Hawks go winless on road trip (3-2-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (10-47)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs 76ers* _(March 5, 2005)_


----------



## ATLien

Josh Childress continues to impress me, everyone is sleeping on his potential and athleticism but it's there. I don't see why he can't be a star in this league. Not a franchise player, but still a star.


----------



## ATLien

I'm watching the game vs. the 76ers right now.

Looks like it's a sell out. Tells you alot about AI's marketibility, hopefully one day Josh Smith can achieve that "popularity" status. Also, Atlanta is leading the 76ers as I'm typing. It's weird how Atlanta plays so much better at home than the road. I mean, they get completely run out of the building on the road. At home, they at the very least are competitive.


----------



## master8492

TheATLien said:


> I'm watching the game vs. the 76ers right now.
> 
> .


Yeah, me too. It's very close but I am wondering how come Josh Smith was not in the game in the last 2 minutes, especially the last 17 seconds when they're on the defense and I'd guess if he was in it, he would at least get an exciting block or two. What's the coach thinking?


----------



## ATLien

Probably trying to teach him a lesson.

Smooth has been playing with his head out of the game lately, it's all part of maturing and growing up.


----------



## tdizzle

*Philadelphia 76ers 98, Atlanta Hawks 97* _(March 5, 2005)_

Jackson’s Late Free Throws Lift Sixers

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Al Harrington (19)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Smith (10)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Al Harrington (9)

AJC: Hawks stumble in final seconds (3-5-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (10-48)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Bucks* _(March 8, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Milwaukee Bucks 105, Atlanta Hawks 101* _(March 8, 2005)_

Mason, Williams Lead Bucks Past Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Tyronn Lue (27)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Smith (8)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Al Harrington (9)

AJC: Hawks play well, but lose to Bucks (3-8-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (10-49)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Celtics* _(March 9, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Boston Celtics 95, Atlanta Hawks 91* _(March 9, 2005)_

Celtics Outlast Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Tyronn Lue (25)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Al Harrington (13)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tyronn Lue (5)

AJC: Hawks can't finish again as Celtics prevail (3-9-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (10-50)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Raptors* _(March 11, 2005)_


----------



## Al Jefferson

You all led most of the game against Boston..
No doubt at all you guys play hard. Just don't have enough talent to put it together yet. It takes time.. Good Luck in the future.

PdP


----------



## ATLien

PhearDaPierce said:


> You all led most of the game against Boston..
> No doubt at all you guys play hard. Just don't have enough talent to put it together yet. It takes time.. Good Luck in the future.
> 
> PdP


Thanks. I missed the game, but it looks like we played it close. Actually really surprised to see that, too. Usually we are a mess on the road.


----------



## jokeaward

It's been like 5 real minutes but the Hawks lead @ Toronto 114-112 in OT with .45 seconds left, about the snap the road losing and losing streak.

Lue has 29-6 on 11-15.


----------



## jokeaward

It's over, they win 116-112.


----------



## tdizzle

*Atlanta Hawks 116, Toronto Raptors 112* _(March 11, 2005)_

Hawks Soar in Overtime

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Tyronn Lue (29)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Smith (15)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tyronn Lue (6)

AJC: Win ends 23-game skid for Hawks (3-11-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (11-50)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Warriors* _(March 12, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Golden State Warriors 105, Atlanta Hawks 92* _(March 12, 2005)_

Warriors’ Three-For-All Thwarts Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Josh Childress (18)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Childress (11)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Royal Ivey (5)

AJC: Warriors shoot down Hawks (3-12-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (11-51)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Pistons* _(March 14, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Detroit Pistons 114, Atlanta Hawks 108* _(March 14, 2005)_

Pistons Surpass Hawks in Overtime

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Al Harrington (37)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Childress (10)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tyronn Lue (10)

AJC: Harrington's 37 wasted in overtime loss (3-14-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (11-52)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Wizards* _(March 16, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Washington Wizards 122, Atlanta Hawks 93* _(March 16, 205)_

Wizards Throttle Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Tony Delk (16)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Al Harrington & Tom Gugliotta (7)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tyronn Lue (6)

AJC: Wizards bury Hawks with fourth quarter run (3-16-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (11-53)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Knicks* _(March 18, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*New York Knicks 106, Atlanta Hawks 92* _(March 18, 2005)_

Late Charge Lifts Knicks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Boris Diaw (17)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Obinna Ekezie (9)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tyronn Lue (5)

AJC: Hawks upset threat fades in fourth quarter (3-18-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (11-54)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Bulls* _(March 21, 2005)_


----------



## ATLien

Something I noticed.

When posting with the opposing teams fans on their board, they always complain how they didn't blow out the Hawks. Sure there's a blow out every now and then, but you don't see many. Leads me to believe Woodson is a pretty good coach.
Of course, same thing happened a year ago. Team played their hearts out, but then Stotts got fired. So maybe not.


----------



## master8492

Maybe for a rookie coach...I don't like how he utilize the minutes spread of the players and how he take timeout at unfavorable time to the hawks. The way the hawks close out the quarters is pathelic and I think the coach has the responsiblity to fix that but I haven't see any progress.


----------



## tdizzle

*Chicago Bulls 105, Atlanta Hawks 91* _(March 21, 2005)_

With Curry in the Mix, Bulls Ground Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Josh Childress (17)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Childress & Al Harrington (7)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tyronn Lue (8)

AJC: Bulls give Hawks 18th loss in 19 games (3-21-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (11-55)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Suns* _(March 22, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Phoenix Suns 105, Atlanta Hawks 94* _(March 22, 2005)_

Suns Stop Hawks; Capture 50th Victory

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Al Harrington (16)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Smith (12)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tyronn Lue (9)

AJC: Another runaway defeat for Hawks (3-22-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (11-56)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Spurs* _(March 25, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*San Antonio Spurs 111, Atlanta Hawks 95* _(March 25, 2005)_

Early Lead Paces Spurs

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Tony Delk (24)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Childress (8)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Boris Diaw & Al Harrington & Tyronn Lue (3)

AJC: Hawks play hard, but Spurs win (3-25-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (11-57)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Raptors* _(March 26, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Toronto Raptors 109, Atlanta Hawks 104* _(March 26, 2005)_

Raptors Stomp Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Tony Delk (21)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Childress (10)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Boris Diaw (8)

AJC: Loss is 21st in last 22 games (3-26-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (11-58)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Magic* _(March 28, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Orlando Magic 109, Atlanta Hawks 102* _(March 28, 2005)_

Hawks a Panacea for Francis, Magic

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Josh Childress & Josh Smith (14)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Childress & Obinna Ekezie & Tom Gugliotta (7)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tom Gugliotta (6)

AJC: Futility mark looms with another defeat (3-28-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (11-59)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Wizards* _(March 30, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Washington Wizards 102, Atlanta Hawks 99* _(March 30, 2005)_

Arenas Comes Up Big In Wizards’ Win

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Al Harrington (20)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Childress & Tom Gugliotta (7)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Boris Diaw (6)

AJC: Loss is 10th straight for Hawks (3-30-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (11-60)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Celtics* _(April 1, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Boston Celtics 116, Atlanta Hawks 100* _(April 1, 2005)_

Davis, Celtics Handle Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Josh Childress (26)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Smith (11)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tony Delk (7)

AJC: Celtics thwart Hawks' comeback (4-1-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (11-61)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Clippers* _(April 3, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Los Angeles Clippers 111, Atlanta Hawks 91* _(April 3, 2005)_

Brand, Clippers Pummel Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Josh Childress (23)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Jason Collier (7)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tony Delk & Peja Drobnjak & Tyronn Lue (4)

AJC: Woodson blasts Hawks for packing it in (4-3-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (11-62)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Hornets* _(April 5, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*New Orleans Hornets 96, Atlanta Hawks 86* _(April 5, 2005)_

Hornets Win Third Straight on the Road

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Tony Delk & Tom Gugliotta (18)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Tom Gugliotta (12)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tyronn Lue (11)

AJC: Atlanta loses 'cellar' battle (4-5-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (11-63)*

*Next Game : Hawks @ Raptors* _(April 8, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Toronto Raptors 109, Atlanta Hawks 101* _(April 8, 2005)_

Raptors Force Overtime, Ground Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Peja Drobnjak (21)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Smith (12)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tyronn Lue (8)

AJC: Another hard loss, another lesson for Hawks (4-9-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (11-64)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Timberwolves* _(April 9, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Atlanta Hawks 105, Minnesota Timberwolves 98* _(April 9, 2005)_

Wolves Huff, But Hawks Stand Strong at Home

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Tyronn Lue (23)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Tony Delk (7)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Royal Ivey (5)

AJC: Hawks end losing streak at T-Wolves' expense (4-9-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (12-64)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Bobcats* _(April 11, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Charlotte Bobcats 110, Atlanta Hawks 105* _(April 11, 2005)_

Bobcats Ground Hawks in Overtime

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Josh Childress (20)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Childress (14)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tyronn Lue (14)

AJC: Bobcats trip Hawks in OT (4-11-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (12-65)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Bobcats* _(April 13, 2005)_


----------



## tdizzle

*Charlotte Bobcats 105, Atlanta Hawks 84* _(April 13, 2005)_

Bobcats Notch Second Straight Against Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Josh Smith (20)
-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Smith (14)
-- Hawks Assists Leader - Tyronn Lue (4)

AJC: Hawks clinch worst NBA record (4-13-05)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Atlanta Hawks (12-66)*

*Next Game : Hawks vs Bulls* _(April 16, 2005)_


----------

